# Looking to Adopt Pigeons in Harrisburg,PA



## paloft (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking to adopt Racing Homer Pigeons in Harrisburg,PA. New to the hobby.

Thanks,


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Where about are you located in HBG? Do you plan on joining a club and racing your your birds? I might be able to help you out.


----------



## paloft (Sep 25, 2015)

orock said:


> Where about are you located in HBG? Do you plan on joining a club and racing your your birds? I might be able to help you out.


Sure, Planning to Join and do so with your help!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

paloft said:


> Sure, Planning to Join and do so with your help!


That's Great, I'm sure you'll get plenty of help from other members of the club. Plenty of help from members of Pigeon Talk as well!


----------



## tufaan (Oct 9, 2015)

hi
i am looking to adopt fancy pigeon in canada
thanks


----------

